# Problems with my clutch



## 05bluee (Feb 13, 2011)

So in my car my clutch grabs about halfway up with a nice and pleasant feel. It is the stock clutch and flywheel. Now for the problem! When I'm beating on it my clutch will become and on/off switch and it will stay this way until I do a couple of nice shifts, after which it goes back to normal. Any ideas? I'm thinking it may be time for a clutch but it could be something else. I don't know if this helps but I have about 60k on it. Thanks for any help!


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

can you clarify off on switch? is it off completly down and engages completly Up? or off as soon as you hit it on engages close to the floor? 
if its the first than yes probably new clutch..i would also check for air in the system.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have an 06 and my clutch does something similar. When i get on it like 5k RPMs and up in first gear and rip into second. When i let off and shift into like 4th the clutch seems to loose all pressure but a second later it goes back to normal. I dont think its normal but i havent had any problems with my clutch


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a stock clutch. If you beat on just about any car they get hot and act the same way then work like normal shortly after once they cool. When it wears out(I'm at 72k miles on my with hard driving and mods and it has no issues) I would look into a tick slave, ss, lines, and a really good bleed when the cluch does eventually wear out.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Heat might be a problem but our cars are also known to have a crappy hydrolic system. It might be your master cylinder. Look into getting the tick master cylinder. I here great things about it.


----------



## 05bluee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I went for the simplest thing first. Change the fluid an bleed the line. I took if out for some hard driving and everything is working great! My fluid was a little bit low but I saw no leaks. When the time comes to do the clutch I am going to replace EVERYTHING! Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sometimes it has a mind of it's own. Lol


----------

